# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 8] Condition d'affichage suivant rsultat formule et variable partage

## ARONE

Bonjour,

Je travaille sur un tat principal pour rcuprer les clients (group par catgorie et code client) et CA sur 5 ans, et un sous-tat pour rcuprer les actions en cours chez ces clients.

Je souhaite conditionner l'affichage d'une formule dans l'tat principal, qui contient le nom du client @Nom/Socit, en fonction du rsultat d'une formule @selection.

J'ai donc procd de la manire ci-dessous :

Dans mon sous-tat, formule @TotalAction en pied de groupe code client


```

```

Dans l'tat principal, formule @InitTotalAction en entte groupe code client


```

```

formule @TotalAction en pied de groupe code client


```

```

puis formule @selection en pied de groupe code client


```

```

Jusque l tout va bien, je rcupre "Garder" en pied de groupe code client de mon tat principal, sur tous les clients revendeurs, ou si le client a au moins une action en cours, ou si le client a un CA >  500 euros.

Exemple ci-dessous, rsultat OK :


Si je conditionne la formule @Nom/Socit, en clic droit format du champ, supprimer si {@selection}<>"Garder", erreur de suppression @Nom/Socit sur certains clients.
Exemple avec client 113693, @selection est vide au lieu de "Garder"

Exemple ci-dessous, rsultat ko :


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

il est situ o le sous rapport ?
la variable TotalAction arrive  zro dans l'entte de groupe et n'est value que dans le pied de groupe

----------


## ARONE

Bonjour, 

mon sous-tat est dans une seconde section en-tte groupe code client.



J'ai essay aussi de le dplacer dans une seconde section pied de groupe code client, aprs la section dtail, mais j'ai le mme rsultat.

----------


## GaelleH

lorsque tu mets {@selection}<>"Garder" dans la formule de suppression de l'entte de ton groupe, tu "forces" l'tat  valuer la formule avant l'excution du sous-tat. C'est pas tonnant que le rsultat change.

----------


## ARONE

Pour pouvoir masquer entte et pied de groupe suivant le rsultat de ma formule @selection, copie de mon sous-tat situ en pied de groupe, dans une nouvelle section entte, au dessus de ma section groupe initiale.

Au dessus de cette nouvelle section entte, formule @Init :


```

```

Condition suppression sur sections entte et pied de groupe :


```

```


*Un grand MERCI Luc, pour ton intervention, pour ton aide et ta patiente, et le partage de ton exprience !!*
Au plaisir

----------

